# Panasonic PT-AE8000U



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

<map name="NL0508_top_Map"><area shape="RECT" alt="YouTube" coords="611,0,759,96" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/VisualApexHT?SE=NL_9-14-12&KW=YouTube"><area shape="RECT" alt="www.VisualApex.com" coords="39,19,213,97" href="http://www.visualapex.com/redirects/default.asp?SE=NL_9-14-12&KW=VisualApex"></map><center>

</center>​


----------

